# Fungus on Shrimp



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon, mostly NPT setup that has celestial pearl danios and RCS. Run a HME and a marineland HOB filter in it. Recently I lost maybe half to 2/3 of my shrimp (100-150?ish) do to some crazy white fungus that was sprouting up on all their heads. This happened during finals week so I didn't have the time to deal with it properly, or to take photos. I haven't seen any fungus on the remaining shrimp so far, but I've not heard of this happening before. Any ideas what it could have been? Or what caused it?


----------



## Thompson (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmm White fungus? Sounds like it might be ich, but I'm not too sure if invertebrates can get it. Can you describe the white fungus more?


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Definitely not ich. This was far more "cottony tufts" looking, I really do wish I'd grabbed a picture, just didn't have the time. I wasn't aware that shrimp could be susceptible to such a thing though as I'd never heard about it before. I suppose it could have been some weird parasite, but it really did look like a fungus as opposed to some weird worm/crawlie what-have-you.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

I've heard of something like that before, but it's been a long time. If you're really interested, I would hunt down the forums on a shrimp-only website (something like Petshrimp.com or Arizona Inverts) and ask some of the experts there.


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

I also had fungus on my shrimp once. I happened during the summer months, so maybe the cause was the rise in temperature?

I cured it by adding JBL Fungol to my tank. I had maybe ten clearly infected shrimp and only a couple died, the rest wasn't bothered by the treatment. The fungus came back a month later so I dosed again and didn't lose any shrimp that time.

In case you don't have access to JBL Fungol, I think the active ingredient is methylene blue.

The following to websites really helped me a lot:

Fungal infections in shrimp on crustakrankheiten.de (Google translated German to English, but really helpful)
Fungal Infections and Vorticella Parasites on Shrimps on blue-tiger-shrimp.com

Good luck!


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, the tank seems to have re-balanced itself, we'll see though. No more fungus is appearing on any of the shrimp, just have to keep an eye on it. Unfortunately I'm going on xmas vacation here for a couple weeks and will not be able to keep up on it. Hopefully everything survives with the foster care they'll be getting.


----------

